# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  صحيفة دعوى تطليق للضرر بين زوجين مسلمين

## محمد عادل رأفت

صحيفة دعوى تطليق للضرر بين زوجين مسلمينأنه فى يوم ........ الموافق ../../.... الساعة ........ 
بناء على طلب السيدة / ........ المقيمة برقم ........ شارع ........ قسم ........ 
محافظة ........ ومحلها المختار الاستاذ / ........ المحامى الكائن ........ 
أنا ........ محضر محكمة ........ قد انتقلت الى محل اقامة : 
السيد / ........ ومهنته ........ المقيم برقم........ شارع........ قسم........ محافظة ........ مخاطبا ........
وأعلنته بالآتى 
الطالبة زوجة للمعلن اليه بموجب العقد الصحيح بتاريخ ../../.... وقد دخل بها وعاشرها معاشرة الازواج, وبتاريخ ../../.... تعدى عليها بالضرب وسبها بأن قال لها ........ وذلك بحضور شهود فتقدمت ببلاغ عن هذه الواقعة قيد بعد تحقيقه برقم ........ أقر فيه المعلن اليه بهذه الوقائع وقد أحيلت الطالبة للكشف الطبى فجاء التقرير متضمنا أن أصاباتها عبارة عن ........ فأدانته المحكمة الجنائية وأصبح الحكم نهائيا .
وإذ تنص المادة السادسة من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 بتقرير بعض احكام الاحوال الشخصية على انه إذا ادعت الزوجة اضرار الزوج بها بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بين أمثالهما يجوز لها أن تطلب من القاضى التفريق وحينئذ يطلقها طلقه بائنة إذا ثبت الضرر وعجز عن الاصلاح بينهما وكان الثابت من المحضر سالف البيان والحكم الجنائى الصادر فى الجنحة رقم ........ أن المعلن اليه أضر بالطالبة, وأن عبارات السب التى وجهها اليها يتحقق بها الضرر الفاحش بالنسبة لامثالها وتؤدى الى استحاله العشرة بينهما .
ولما كان المقرر فى فقة المالكيه وهو المصدر التشريعى للتطليق للضرر, أن للزوجة طلب التطليق إذا أوقع الزوج بها أى نوع من أنواع الايذاء بالقول أو بالفعل الذى لا يكون عادة بين أمثالهما ولا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة بينهما, وأنه لا يشترط لاجابتها إلى طلبها وفق المشهور عندهم أن يتكرر ايقاع الاذى بها بل يكفى لذلك أن تثبت أن زوجها أتى معها ما تتضرر منه ولو مرة واحدة, كما يكفى للتطليق للضرر ثبوت الايذاء بالقول الفاحش . 
وتركة الطالبة فى اثبات دعواها إلى ما تضمنه الحكم الجنائى الصادر فى الجنحة رقم ........ 
بناء عليه 
أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى تاريخه إلى محل اقامة المعلن اليه وأعلنته بصورة من هذا وكلفته بالحضور أمام محكمة ........ الابتدائية للاحوال الشخصية الدائرة ........بمقرها الكائن بشارع ........ وذلك بجلستها المنعقدة فى غرفة مشورة فى يوم ........ الموافق ../../....الساعة ........ لسماع الحكم بتطليق الطالبة منه طلقة بائنة, مع الزامة المصاريف ومقابل أتعاب المحاماه وشمول الحكم بالنفاذ المعجل بلا كفالة .
ولاجل العلم

----------


## رانيا المحامية

* موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## الزهراء

شكرا للاستاذ محمد رأفت

بالفعل يحق للزوجة أن تطلب التطليق إذا لم يحترمها زوجها 

وعاملها كمتاع في البيت وانقلب الزواج من المودة والرحمة 

إلى السباب والإهانات، ووصل الأمر إلى مراكز وأقسام 

الشرطة،

----------

